# Norditropin How to use and Help please



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Ready to sound real dumb here.

Right, when i've used GH briefly in the past i've had to mix with bac water

I've just been given this pharma Norditropin which someone get's prescribed and aren't using, they are legit i've seen the prescription and know the person well.

I have 180iu of it and was going to run 2iu a day 1iu morn 1iu before bed.

I am wondering how it is split i have 5mg/1.5ml 1ml containing 3.3mg

and also some 10mg/1.5ml containing 6.7mg 1mg is 3iu

How does this work with regards to drawing up with a 1ml slin pin do you just draw up sticking the pin in the green end? how many notches equate to what anyone able to help me out here please?

Cheers


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

View attachment 143577


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> Ready to sound real dumb here.
> 
> Right, when i've used GH briefly in the past i've had to mix with bac water
> 
> ...


ok after reading your post a few times i understand what you have......

5mg with 1.5ml of water

10mg with 1.5ml of water

so you have 16iu and 32iu? cartridges??

so lets assume i am correct 16iu divided by 1.5ml (15 large ticks on a slin pin) then you have just over 1iu per 10iu on a insulin pin (1ml pin)

lets also assume i am correct on the 32iu so divide this by the 1.5ml of fluid (15 large ticks on a skin pin) then you have just over 2iu per 10iu on a normal 1ml insulin pin.

dosing maybe be more accurate if you was to get the .5ml insulin pins (the math would still be the same)


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Really helps cheers pscarb

I assume there's no difference apart from accuracy of the dose by using the actual pens


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Another quick question which I thought of this morning if possible @Pscarb, would having GH around the times you have HCG conflict? Obviously not in the same pin but at the same time like both am? Or should I split the shots?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> Another quick question which I thought of this morning if possible @Pscarb, would having GH around the times you have HCG conflict? Obviously not in the same pin but at the same time like both am? Or should I split the shots?
> 
> Thanks


No mate not at all there is no conflict


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers @Pscarb just to clarify if I want 3iu gh a day

Then I need 1 and half of the ticks on a slin pin? Where each 1 il says 10 units up to 100 units which is one ml


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Or am I supposed to be going to 0.75ml each time so 1ml slin pin 3/4 full

Just wanted to make sure I'm taking enough as 1tick is a tiny amount isn't it

Cheers @Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> Or am I supposed to be going to 0.75ml each time so 1ml slin pin 3/4 full
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I'm taking enough as 1tick is a tiny amount isn't it
> 
> Cheers @Pscarb


Ok if you look at my workings out, you have 2 different cartridges with different doses.

One gives you 1iu if you draw up 10iu (first thicker black line on a 100iu insulin pen, not the smaller ones) so to get 3iu you would draw up to the 30iu thick black line (each thick black line for this dose is 1iu)

Your other cartridge has approx 32iu so to get 3iu it would be approx 14iu on an insulin pin (each thick line for this dose is 2iu) so 1 thick black line (10iu) then 2 smaller lines (each one being 2iu) so 14 in total I do not think you can get it more accurate with these insulin pins


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks again


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Me again @Pscarb I've got major water retention I've noticed around ankles

Is this because 3iu a day is too much? Or just bad reaction to gh what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> Me again @Pscarb I've got major water retention I've noticed around ankles
> 
> Is this because 3iu a day is too much? Or just bad reaction to gh what are your thoughts on this?


water retention is a common side effect of GH buddy if it is really bad as in cankals (sp) then lower the dose if not i would see it through it will go as your body adjusts.

how long have you been on the GH?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's been about 2 1/2-3 weeks now since the last posts we had on here

How long does it usually take to go down once stopped? 13 weeks out this Sunday I was planning on stopping about 8 weeks out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it will go down in days, normally i drop it 14 days out from a show


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

cheers, lowered and seems better already nice one


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just thought best to ask on this thread rather than start a new one

Is there a best time to take gh? I've been doing first thing in morn empty stomach

Would post workout? Pre bed? What would be the benefits of each one?

Obviously as discussed fat burning would be the main help and keeping full during prep


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the timing of GH injections is a hot debate and from using GH for over 10yrs in many different ways at many different times, the honest answer is there is no real one way that is superior over the rest....

i prefer either PWO or before bed


----------

